# Algen im Teich



## Christian2792 (17. Mai 2018)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...26580593-798518af7873780c1facc1116f29b977.jpg

Hallo,

Ich habe einen 9000 Liter Koi Teich. Habe aktuell acht Kois mit ca 20cm im Teich.

Technik:
Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 12000
Oase Screenmatic 12 mit Bitron 36C
Skimmer


Jetzt mal zu meinem Problem ...

Ich Kämpfe mit den Fadenalgen und bekomme Sie nicht weg ... Jeden Tag kann ich das Zeug raus tun ... Kann mir jemand sagen was ich anders machen soll? Oder was ich dagegen machen soll.... Ich hab mal von Teichsalz gelesen? Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht 5 Koi weniger.
Ich sage dir gleich bei Überbesatz reissen die Schwierigkeiten nicht ab.
Andere Möglichkeit einen größeren Teich.

HART aber HERZLICH


----------



## Christian2792 (17. Mai 2018)

Deshalb gleich Fadenalgen?


----------



## Christian2792 (17. Mai 2018)

Oh Sorry jetzt seh ich es erst. Ich habe keine acht, sonder fünf Koi.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2018)

Sehr viel Kies im Teich.
Wird der gut durchgespült, ansonsten sammelt sich in den Zwischenräume sehr viel Dreck, der dann kontraproduktiv auf das Wasser wirkt.
Ist die UVC an?
Gegen Fadenalgen hilft sie nicht.
Wie alt ist der Teich?
Sieht so cleane aus.


----------



## Christian2792 (17. Mai 2018)

Ja die UV Lampe ist immer an. Läuft alles Tag und Nacht. Der Teich ist seit März in Betrieb.

Könnte es vllt sein dass die Pflanzen zu wenig sind? Oder noch zu klein sind? Vllt sind dadurch zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich?


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2018)

Greif doch mal mit der Hand in den Kies rein, dann siehst du was passiert.
Dann existiert in Teiche ohne Kies ein “Bio-Film“ der bei Dir nicht zum Zuge kommt.
Auch wenn deine Pflanzen noch klein sind wandeln sie nur um , die “fressen“ keinen Mulm.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

der Teich wurde dieses Jahr, also Neu angelegt?
Dann dürfte dies normal sein, fast jeder Teich, hat im ersten Jahr mehr oder weniger mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen ..
Manche auch noch im 2 & 3 Jahr 

Jedoch sieht man am Bild gar nicht so viel ?

Wie oft werden Wasserwechsel durchgeführt?

Was ich noch anmerken möchte:
Kies würde ich entnehmen, sofern du bei Koi bleiben möchtest bzw. auch weiter in die Materie eingreifst..
Das meiner Meinung nur ein Bakterien Herd! 

Pumpe könnte mehr Leistung bringen! So schaffst du nie die 1x pro Stunde.
So kleine Teiche, bieten sich eigentlich richtig an, Vollgaß zu fahren.. 

Hier kommt es dann auch meist zu weniger Problemen.
Man muss jedoch schauen, ob dein Filter die Party auch aushält 

Kleine Biokammer generell etwas Bio, würde ich nach deinem Filter noch hinzufügen (Helix - Japanmatten)..
Hier braucht es auch erstmal nicht viel bei den 5 kleinen Koi.


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2018)

Hier im Fred spricht man von 8 Koi, im Profil nur von 5 .


----------



## Christian2792 (17. Mai 2018)

Hab mich doch auf 5 verbessert


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2018)

Oh Verzeihung.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Mai 2018)

Fadenalgen kommen und gehen, das sind unsere Erfahrungen. Mal im kleinen Teich,  mal im Pflanzenfilter und dieses Jahr im großen Teich und nein wir haben definitiv keinen Überbesatz. Wir fischen sie einfach raus, finden es auch nicht mehr nervig sondern gehen entspannt ans Werk, nenne es Entschleunigung oder Natur 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2018)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> und nein wir haben definitiv keinen Überbesatz


Find ich schon .
Das ihr viel zu viel Wasser auf zu wenig Fisch habt. Den wer sonst als die Fische sollen den Algenrasen mähen


----------



## Christian2792 (18. Mai 2018)

Also was könnte denn schnell gegen die Algen helfen? Salz?? Wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Mai 2018)

Algen sind normal nach einer Neubefüllung, es gibt noch keine Biologie in deinem Teich.
Du bist zu ungeduldig.
Wenn der Teich im März angelegt worden ist und jetzt schon Fische drin Schwimmen, ist das auch Kontraproduktiv.
Sollte der Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegen, kommt es auch zu vermehrten Algen.

Am wichtigsten ist nun Geduld und keine überstürzten Handlungen.


----------



## koichteich (18. Mai 2018)

Moin Christian,

Algisin soll wohl ganz gut sein, las ich im Forum.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## anz111 (18. Mai 2018)

Algisin?
Geduld ist das richtige Mittel!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. Mai 2018)

Christian es werden immer mal Algen auftauchen. Alle hier haben lernen müssen das nur Geduld und Zeit die wichtigste Medizin ist. Klar muss der Dreck rausgefiltert werden und Pflanzen ziehen auch Nährstoffe,  aber es muss sich auch ein Gleichgewicht finden. Lerne deinen Teich kennen und fische das Zeug raus.
Wenn du absolut klares Wasser ohne Belag an den Wänden oder Pflanzen haben möchtest dann ist ein Teich nicht das richtige für dich. 

LG Heike


----------



## Christian2792 (18. Mai 2018)

Okay super ich danke allen für eure Antworten


----------



## samorai (18. Mai 2018)

Auf die Dauer bekämpft man Algen gegen Algen ganz gut.
Hinter deinem Filter einen bepflanzten Klärteich setzen, der muss nicht tief sein,darf aber alles beinhalten auch Fadenalgen. Manchmal habe ich sogar die ausgeschöpften Fadenalgen aus meinem Teich dort eingesetzt.
So werden die Nährstoffe vorher entzogen und wirkt länger wie Chemie und zieht auch keine anderen Mittel nach sich, denn Algesin macht keinen Unterschied zwischen Bio-Film oder Fadenalgen.
Der Bio-Film ist erwünscht im Teich.

Mach es gleich richtig, Klärteich für deine Anlage ca 2 x 1,5m und 30cm tief für die großen Pflanz-Körbe. Die mit Sand oder feinen Kies verfüllen.
Falls dein Teich die Größe behält ist's eine einmalige Geldausgabe die sich lohnt für den Betrachter und den Teich-Bewohner.

Die fehlt nicht mehr viel zum perfektem Teich, nur eine kleine Veränderung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2018)

Christian2792 schrieb:


> Deshalb gleich Fadenalgen?



Hi Christian,

Algenfreie Gewässer gibt es nicht (es sei den Wasser ist biologisch vollkommen tot). Bei neu entstandenen Gewässern dauert es einige Zeit bis sich ein Gleichgewicht einpendelt. Und das dauert je nach Besatz seine Zeit. Selbst bei fischfreien Gartenteichen sind die anfänglichen Faden- und andere Algenmengen meißt erst nach ca. 2-3 Jahren einigermaßen weg, 
Bei sofortigem Besatz mit groß werdenden Fischen, die dann laufend gefüttert werden, kommen dauernd neue Nährstoffe ins Wasser - was vorne reingeht kommt hinten auch wieder raus, Filteranlagen holen zwar die sichtbaren "groben Brocken" aus dem Wasser, aber Pflanzen/Algennährstoffe wie Nitrat, Phosphat jedoch bleiben nicht im Filter sondern im Wasser weswegen man in besetzten Teichen je nach Besatz häufiger Wassserwechsel machen muß um sie in wenig bepflanzten Teichen los zu werden. Da ja noch keine Pflanzenmengen- vor allem "echte" Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest, Laichkräuter, Tausendblätter, __ Wasserhahnenfuß ect - im Teich vorhanden sind sind die die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser direkt abbauen haben die Algen keinerlei Konkurenz und wuchern folglich.


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2018)

anz111 schrieb:


> Algisin?
> Geduld ist das richtige Mittel!


Hallo
Es geht ja nicht immer um das Aussehn des Wasserˋs oder Teich .
Eine normale menge ( Faden ) Algen ist ja schon und gut aber wenn sie überhand nehmen geh ich auch dagegen vor .
Zur Not auch mit Algisin .
Wenn es zuviel Algen sind bei mir gehen auch irgendwann mal die BA‘s zu , sprich es kommt nicht mehr soviel in der Pumpenkammer an . Am Ende von dem Spiel heißt es ich muß meine Pumpen runterregeln und ich hab vielleicht nur noch die hälfte der normalen Umwälzung.
Also halt ich die in Grenzen und gut ist ...


----------



## Michael H (19. Mai 2018)

Morsche 
Vielleicht noch interessant zu dem Thema....




_View: https://youtu.be/2UTILqTzN18_


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Vielleicht 5 Koi weniger.
> Ich sage dir gleich bei Überbesatz reissen die Schwierigkeiten nicht ab.
> Andere Möglichkeit einen größeren Teich.
> 
> HART aber HERZLICH


5 oder 8 Koi von *20cm* ist noch kein Überbesatz. 

Mehr Pflanzen. Abwarten und Wickeln bei einem Neuteich. Da sind einfach noch zu viele Nährstoffe drin.


----------

